# The "NS-10s" of TV soundbars?



## gsilbers (Jan 10, 2022)

Is there a tv soundbar that could be used for referencing mixes? sort of like NS10 where if it sounds good there itll sound good everywhere. 

Consumer level stuff is all over the place. Price to performance ratio is crazy wide. some are $140 and others go up to $1500 but w/o a clear reason. random brands etc. 
And many come with subwoofers which give a huge bump in the freq response chart. and again.. not consistent. 

Anyone using tv soundbars for referencing mixes? does it work fine? Ive never bought one or heard one before.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 11, 2022)

I guess the better question would be what soundbar do you have?


----------



## Vhrka (Jan 11, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> I guess the better question would be what soundbar do you have?


I have a JBL Bar 9.1 that sounds pretty good. It's OK for music but not great. The most interesting thing about it is that the rears are detachable and battery powered.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 11, 2022)

Vhrka said:


> I have a JBL Bar 9.1 that sounds pretty good. It's OK for music but not great. The most interesting thing about it is that the rears are detachable and battery powered.




wow, 9.1 in a soundbar? thats one thing im not understanding from these tv bars... there are tv bars that are even atmos. but most of them are only in the front. I did google, but still odd

And in general not sure in the VI crowd, filled w media composers... why more people dont use soundbars to reference mixes. The aura tones and ns10 of course are staples in studios.. but back in the 80s where those formats where more common. So maybe these tv bars sound way too bad?


----------



## Vhrka (Jan 11, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> wow, 9.1 in a soundbar? thats one thing im not understanding from these tv bars... there are tv bars that are even atmos. but most of them are only in the front. I did google, but still odd
> 
> And in general not sure in the VI crowd, filled w media composers... why more people dont use soundbars to reference mixes. The aura tones and ns10 of course are staples in studios.. but back in the 80s where those formats where more common. So maybe these tv bars sound way too bad?


Yeah there's 4 rectangular speakers, 3 tweeters, 2 upfiring speakers + the sub. This speaker is one that does both Atmos & DTS:X.

Not sure as to why they don't reference mixes with soundbars but at least with mine, I've noticed it's hard to get consistent. I think it's probably like this with most due to all of them being different and including different EQ/customization options. Also, if I had the space and didn't live in an apartment, I'd definitely choose a speaker setup over a soundbar. It's just objectively better in terms of spatial audio and customization and can sometimes even be cheaper.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 11, 2022)

Vhrka said:


> Yeah there's 4 rectangular speakers, 3 tweeters, 2 upfiring speakers + the sub. This speaker is one that does both Atmos & DTS:X.
> 
> Not sure as to why they don't reference mixes with soundbars but at least with mine, I've noticed it's hard to get consistent. I think it's probably like this with most due to all of them being different and including different EQ/customization options. Also, if I had the space and didn't live in an apartment, I'd definitely choose a speaker setup over a soundbar. It's just objectively better in terms of spatial audio and customization and can sometimes even be cheaper.


yeah.. consistency would be key. id say flat but the ns10 are not exactly the flattest 

thx


----------



## fakemaxwell (Jan 11, 2022)

I tried to do this when I set up my TV. Got the Sonos bar and surround speakers because I figured that most regular people would be using something similar and it would be good for referencing.

The problem is that they sound like ass. There is nearly 0 stereo or surround imaging from any of these stupid bars. It was so unfun to listen to I returned it and got a more traditional receiver + passive speakers setup. All the different sound bars have their own uniquely bad signature, so there's not a lot of crossover between brands. I don't think you'll get any useful information from checking mixes on these, unfortunately.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 11, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> I tried to do this when I set up my TV. Got the Sonos bar and surround speakers because I figured that most regular people would be using something similar and it would be good for referencing.
> 
> The problem is that they sound like ass. There is nearly 0 stereo or surround imaging from any of these stupid bars. It was so unfun to listen to I returned it and got a more traditional receiver + passive speakers setup. All the different sound bars have their own uniquely bad signature, so there's not a lot of crossover between brands. I don't think you'll get any useful information from checking mixes on these, unfortunately.




Totally agree 
I used to be in extreme high-end HiFi sales. We sold all sorts of sound bars from moderately priced to custom soundbars with high-end speakers that sell for thousands of dollars. 😱
Unfortunately the size and shape of a soundbar as well as the size of the speakers that can be used in a cabinet with these types of enclosures are so compromised audio-wise that the term “sounds like ASS” is spot on! 
I would always try to steer my clients away from soundbars whenever possible. 
I don’t think with the design limitations a product like this imposes,a sonic reference soundbar product is realistically part of the equation. IMO it’s OK for casual secondary tv watching. Small speakers with a sub which in actuality really don’t take up much space if done correctly will always sound much better than any soundbar.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 11, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Totally agree
> I used to be in extreme high-end HiFi sales. We sold all sorts of sound bars from moderately priced to custom soundbars with high-end speakers that sell for thousands of dollars. 😱
> Unfortunately the size and shape of a soundbar as well as the size of the speakers that can be used in a cabinet with these types of enclosures are so compromised audio-wise that the term “sounds like ASS” is spot on!
> I would always try to steer my clients away from soundbars whenever possible.
> I don’t think with the design limitations a product like this imposes,a sonic reference soundbar product is realistically part of the equation. IMO it’s OK for casual secondary tv watching. Small speakers with a sub which in actuality really don’t take up much space if done correctly will always sound much better than any soundbar.



i have to admit i havent heard one before. but always assume the size speakers woudnt be too much of a difference from the speakers on the tvs. maybe a tad bigger but very small. 
good to know. 
the atmos and surround part is still perplexing as how much its marketed as if it worked wonders.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 11, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> i have to admit i havent heard one before. but always assume the size speakers woudnt be too much of a difference from the speakers on the tvs. maybe a tad bigger but very small.
> good to know.
> the atmos and surround part is still perplexing as how much its marketed as if it worked wonders.


Well the surround and atmos wlll be dependent on the quality of each manufacturers design and construction capabilities and how well the soundbars can handle the dsp based content & translate the sound of the soundtrack.
There’s reasons manufacturers repeatedly use similar shapes and sizes of better speakers. From my perspective soundbars will always be e compromise prioritizing size and space saving over the faithful reproduction of the movie and a pale representation of the soundtrack as intended.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 11, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> the atmos and surround part is still perplexing as how much its marketed as if it worked wonders.


FWIW: I've listened several times to a Sennheiser AMBEO soundbar which was co-developed by Fraunhofer. In an ideal listening environment (which in this context means "a reflective, symmetric shoebox-shaped room"), the 3D impression is indeed jaw-dropping*) - as long as we're talking about "media" content and games. As a dedicated source for pure music listening, however, all this psychoacoustic trickery is quite obstructive.

_*) We were a small group of seasoned Austrian and German "Tonmeisters" at the last pre-Covid TMT in Cologne, invited to attend a pre-release beta demo at the Sennheiser booth; we all simultaneously turned our heads after the first few seconds of listening, checking for hidden speakers in the back or on the ceiling. 8-)_


----------



## Dietz (Jan 11, 2022)

Postscriptum, as an actual answer to the OP's question: I wouldn't think about mixing (or even just checking a mix) on a soundbar.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 11, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Postscriptum, as an actual answer to the OP's question: I wouldn't think about mixing (or even just checking a mix) on a soundbar.


When mixing for tv, I absolutely would. In fact, one of my favorite mix-checking speakers was the optional bolt-on-to-the-side speakers on my Panasonic plasma tv's from the early 2000's, which were sort of soundbar-sized. They were about as real-world as it gets, and if I was stupid enough to use a clavé sound it would leap out as the loudest sound in the mix in a way that would never happen on "real" speakers. Really great for spotting things like resonances in a high piano note that jumped out and stuff like that. I also had a little bedside clock radio thing in the bathroom off my studio wired in, and I'd toggle to that while sitting in my studio to hear the "tv in the next room" vibe. Vey helpful.

I don't have a sound bar in my studio now, but I do use the built-in speakers on the Samsung 75" on the wall to check tv mixes. I want to hear the worst-case scenario that the civilians are going to hear. For tv, that's my equivalent of NS-10s for making records. How else are ya gonna do it? 

On one series the show runner specified a certain model of Sony tv set that he had at home, and that model was the ONLY source of audio he would permit to be used when he was present. They had about a dozen of them in all the edit suites and playback rooms, and we always used one for the spotting sessions. Even on the dub stage, that set was used for final playback and notes. The mixers would mix all day on the bigs and the projectors, but when the show runner was entering the room for playbacks he would literally check before entering to make sure they'd muted the bigs. He didn't want to hear a single second of audio that wasn't coming from this Sony tv.

Ridiculous? Maybe. But that consistency let him know what he was hearing, and also evaluate what any downstream processes were doing to the sound when he watched it over the air on Friday nights. Stuff that he couldn't control, like the CBS broadcast compression, etc. On Fridays he'd also toggle between the over-the-air broadcast and the cable feed to compare them as well.

That said, I've been looking at sound bars whenever I'm loitering at Best Buy and I haven't heard one that didn't sound weird - phase-y and with some oddball eq curve - so I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 11, 2022)

I bought a Sennheiser AMBEO and it sounds great. I have never checked a mix on it, but I would consider it, just for fun. If you like to watch shows or movies with busy sound palettes, it’s great. It manages to project dialogue intelligibly even if everything else is also going wild.

I agree with Charlie’s overall point, that the more sources you consider, the more likely you are to hear something ”poking out” in a bad way.


----------



## Pier (Jan 11, 2022)

I wonder if many people actually use sound bars?

I had a Samsung one, for a couple of years, but replaced it with a 3.1 system as soon as I could (it now has grown to a 5.1.2). The sound was better than the TV, but not by much.

My guess is the majority of people will be happy with the TV speakers. Those who care about sound will have a home theater system. Then there's a minority of people buying soundbars because they don't have the space for a home theater or the TV speakers are just horrible. Again, that's my guess, would love to see some market stats


----------



## CGR (Jan 11, 2022)

Dietz said:


> FWIW: I've listened several times to a Sennheiser AMBEO soundbar which was co-developed by Fraunhofer. In an ideal listening environment (which in this context means "a reflective, symmetric shoebox-shaped room"), the 3D impression is indeed jaw-dropping*) - as long as we're talking about "media" content and games. As a dedicated source for pure music listening, however, all this psychoacoustic trickery is quite obstructive.
> 
> _*) We were a small group of seasoned Austrian and German "Tonmeisters" at the last pre-Covid TMT in Cologne, invited to attend a pre-release beta demo at the Sennheiser booth; we all simultaneously turned our heads after the first few seconds of listening, checking for hidden speakers in the back or on the ceiling. 8-)_


My same experience with the top of the range Yamaha "Sound Projector" soundbar & subwoofer system I've had for years. The model I have has 40 individual tweeter cones + 2 mid/bass drivers either end (+ a separate down-firing sub) which the Yamaha DSP utilizes to create time/phase aligned processing to create the 3D effect. It's uncanny with the right material how it can place a sound way out into the room anywhere in a 180 degree arc.

Never used it as a reference system for music, but it's great fun for films & an engaging experience for live concerts, with an immersive sound which extends way beyond it's physical dimensions. "Sounds like ass" as stated earlier in the thread? Not in my experience.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 11, 2022)

I’ve found that the number of speakers you listen to reveal much more than you would ever get from a single one, regardless of quality. I usually write on headphones and studio monitors, and then check on a variety of consumer devices, everything I have at home. iPhone, iMac, Samsung tv, Ikea speaker. Usually every new device I listen to reveals something I couldn’t hear before but can’t ignore after having found it.


----------



## CGR (Jan 11, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I’ve found that the number of speakers you listen to reveal much more than you would ever get from a single one, regardless of quality. I usually write on headphones and studio monitors, and then check on a variety of consumer devices, everything I have at home. iPhone, iMac, Samsung tv, Ikea speaker. Usually every new device I listen to reveals something I couldn’t hear before but can’t ignore after having found it.


Ditto!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 11, 2022)

The Sennheiser Ambeo Sound bar is amazing. It’s also around $2000 - $2500. It’s not your usual $100 Walmart job. It is Atmos capable, automatically decodes to any format and detects other plugged in hardware, has upshoot speakers (I think it has 11 speakers in it) to simulate height. All sorts of stuff. When I have the money, I’ll definitely buy one. I have experience with listening to it because a couple of them were sent to an immersive mixing and mastering studio I was recently working at. We were told “the smaller the room you put the Ambeo in, the better Atmos will be. Reflective surfaces like glass doors and windows work wonders”. Never heard advice like that for audio gear before 😂 It’s something to do with the algorithm and how frequencies merge together to give auditory illusions for Atmos to have space and depth perception because the sound is reliant of projecting from the front, towards the ceiling (upshoot speakers) and the two side speakers for putting sound into the sides of the room. And no matter how it sounds ( for a sound bar) the speakers are still small, hence a small room. It does support an optional sub (of which I tried a PMC sub and them at helped a bit with larger rooms). The science is well beyond my pay grade but it was amusing trying it out in the worst rooms that we could. Basically simulating little living rooms which is what most people watch TV and films in. Most people are quite adverse to having speakers mounted all over the living rooms so a decent sound bar is probably to most realistic solution for anyone wanting to upgrade from their horrible 3 watt TV speakers which now results in having subtitles on absolutely everything because dialogue has for some reason just become inaudible in modern times 😂


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2022)

Could a soundbar with EQ map set at FLAT be used as a an "Avantone" type reference? 

But why. Hmmm.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 12, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I’ve found that the number of speakers you listen to reveal much more than you would ever get from a single one, regardless of quality. I usually write on headphones and studio monitors, and then check on a variety of consumer devices, everything I have at home. iPhone, iMac, Samsung tv, Ikea speaker. Usually every new device I listen to reveals something I couldn’t hear before but can’t ignore after having found it.


I wonder how much of that could be achieved with "simulation profiles" from something like TB Morphit.




__





ToneBoosters | Audio Plug-ins | Morphit


Pro-grade audio software




www.toneboosters.com





I suspect that a good part of the "revealing" comes from shifts in the frequency curve that give your brain a new perspective on a piece, much like digital artists will do a "fliptest" with their paintings to get a fresh perspective and instantly notice anatomical mistakes they made and couldn't see before.


----------



## CGR (Jan 12, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> The Sennheiser Ambeo Sound bar is amazing. It’s also around $2000 - $2500. It’s not your usual $100 Walmart job. It is Atmos capable, automatically decodes to any format and detects other plugged in hardware, has upshoot speakers (I think it has 11 speakers in it) to simulate height. All sorts of stuff. When I have the money, I’ll definitely buy one. I have experience with listening to it because a couple of them were sent to an immersive mixing and mastering studio I was recently working at. We were told “the smaller the room you put the Ambeo in, the better Atmos will be. Reflective surfaces like glass doors and windows work wonders”. Never heard advice like that for audio gear before 😂 It’s something to do with the algorithm and how frequencies merge together to give auditory illusions for Atmos to have space and depth perception because the sound is reliant of projecting from the front, towards the ceiling (upshoot speakers) and the two side speakers for putting sound into the sides of the room. And no matter how it sounds ( for a sound bar) the speakers are still small, hence a small room. It does support an optional sub (of which I tried a PMC sub and them at helped a bit with larger rooms). The science is well beyond my pay grade but it was amusing trying it out in the worst rooms that we could. Basically simulating little living rooms which is what most people watch TV and films in. Most people are quite adverse to having speakers mounted all over the living rooms so a decent sound bar is probably to most realistic solution for anyone wanting to upgrade from their horrible 3 watt TV speakers which now results in having subtitles on absolutely everything because dialogue has for some reason just become inaudible in modern times 😂


This


----------



## Dietz (Jan 12, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> For tv, that's my equivalent of NS-10s for making records. How else are ya gonna do it?


There you have it. Nowadays I do it with my five monitoring systems (including NS-10s and "Multimedia Speakers" for 9,90 €) and a mastering engineer.  But then, I'm indeed making records mostly and hardly mix music for TV. 

All kidding aside: How can you draw meaningful conclusions from "soundbars" that are allowed to do _anything_ (even dynamically!) with the input signal? Each one will sound different anyway, it's a moving target. I assume that a well-balanced mix will sound reasonably good on any of them, but I wouldn't rely on their results to yield anything other than anecdotal results.

I mean - the speakers on my brand new Macbook Air are remarkable in terms of the "size" and width they simulate by a myriad of clever processes, but I have trouble recognizing the balance of my own (and everyone else's) mixes on them. This is a similar situation: I wouldn't adjust a single fader just because I hear something on this device.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 12, 2022)

Dietz said:


> I wouldn't adjust a single fader just because I hear something on this device.


Yup. I don't "mix" through the tv speakers or the bathroom clock-radio; I think of them as "mix check" speakers. I just want to hear if that clavé sounds 80db louder than it should be (which it always is) or if the thumpy kick and bass are reading right or farting out. 

But I'm still interested to see what the DSP-enhanced systems like the new MacBook or an Ambeo or whatever is doing to the sound as well, like if it's reacting weirdly to certain sounds, or adding even more compression, etc. But still basically as a mix-checker.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 12, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> interested to see what the DSP-enhanced systems like the new MacBook


The stereo width is about twice what it should be, making everything sound ridiculously wet and almost coming from behind the head. In short, it screws up a mix. But hey - the effect is certainly impressive as "God Mode" when watching Apple's keynote speech. ;-D


----------



## storyteller (Jan 12, 2022)

I wouldn't call it the NS-10’s of sound bars, but my bet is that the “AirPods of sound bars” would be something like the Vizio 5.1.2 Atmos bar (or 5.1.4). The main bar uses similar components to the other vizio bars that everyone has, but you get two speakers that fire up, a sub, and two rear channels. The 5.1.4 version has upward firing speakers on the rear satellites as well. In the USA, my guess is that Vizio has the sound bar market. They are everywhere, marketed heavily at Christmas at a good price point, perennially sell out during their sales, and seem to be in everyone’s homes I visit. And actually, after adjusting the balance of the sub, they can sound descent… not NS-10 worthy, but still good for an inexpensive home movie setup. I think these bars also do DTS:X as well. I wouldn’t mix on them of course - just like you wouldn't mix on AirPods or car stereo, but for referencing, they seem to do the trick.

*EDIT: *But I do agree with what Dietz and Charlie said. I wouldn't make any judgements on them other than "Whoah! That one thing is way out of place" or maybe you might hear a weird resonance ringing out somewhere. But I will say this about them... they make a bad mix sound terrible.

*EDIT 2: *I will add that I debated on picking up the Sennheiser Ambeo when I bought this set, but if the point for me was to hear it like others might hear it (like AirPods), then the Ambeo would not be the right choice for that...


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2022)

storyteller said:


> I wouldn't call it the NS-10’s of sound bars, but my bet is that the “AirPods of sound bars” would be something like the Vizio 5.1.2 Atmos bar (or 5.1.4). The main bar uses similar components to the other vizio bars that everyone has, but you get two speakers that fire up, a sub, and two rear channels. The 5.1.4 version has upward firing speakers on the rear satellites as well. In the USA, my guess is that Vizio has the sound bar market. They are everywhere, marketed heavily at Christmas at a good price point, perennially sell out during their sales, and seem to be in everyone’s homes I visit. And actually, after adjusting the balance of the sub, they can sound descent… not NS-10 worthy, but still good for an inexpensive home movie setup. I think these bars also do DTS:X as well. I wouldn’t mix on them of course - just like you wouldn't mix on AirPods or car stereo, but for referencing, they seem to do the trick.
> 
> *EDIT: *But I do agree with what Dietz and Charlie said. I wouldn't make any judgements on them other than "Whoah! That one thing is way out of place" or maybe you might hear a weird resonance ringing out somewhere. But I will say this about them... they make a bad mix sound terrible.
> 
> *EDIT 2: *I will add that I debated on picking up the Sennheiser Ambeo when I bought this set, but if the point for me was to hear it like others might hear it (like AirPods), then the Ambeo would not be the right choice for that...



cool. i did see the vizio only bar for like $70. But reading all of this maybe a small pair of multimedia speakers would be better. I have the iloud IK multimedia but those sound huge and the bass is also huge. so it might not reflect normall tv sound. But someting that big would be great.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> When mixing for tv, I absolutely would. In fact, one of my favorite mix-checking speakers was the optional bolt-on-to-the-side speakers on my Panasonic plasma tv's from the early 2000's, which were sort of soundbar-sized. They were about as real-world as it gets, and if I was stupid enough to use a clavé sound it would leap out as the loudest sound in the mix in a way that would never happen on "real" speakers. Really great for spotting things like resonances in a high piano note that jumped out and stuff like that. I also had a little bedside clock radio thing in the bathroom off my studio wired in, and I'd toggle to that while sitting in my studio to hear the "tv in the next room" vibe. Vey helpful.
> 
> I don't have a sound bar in my studio now, but I do use the built-in speakers on the Samsung 75" on the wall to check tv mixes. I want to hear the worst-case scenario that the civilians are going to hear. For tv, that's my equivalent of NS-10s for making records. How else are ya gonna do it?
> 
> ...


ok.. now iam very curious on those sony he likes 
which ones would those be?

I also can confirm this is how some prodcuers like listening to playback. I worked on a studio that mixes most amazon tv shows and also some hbo shows like westworld and remeber several producers wanting to listen via an ol sony CRT tv speakers.
And it all came from back in the day where the mixer dude didnt want to turn on and setup the big monitor video screen which required a different computer/sync etc and used a crt tv which has somewhat of big spekaers on the front (for crt).. still small. 
One of the producers stopped by and asked to listent thorugh it and liked it and prefer that than the big stage spekers because there where many notes and things he heard on his show on air that didnt sound the same on the big stage speakers. I think it was the show faceoff or one of those competitions shows and the producers where not liking the dialogue vs music levels when it aired the first two episodes but sounded fine on the stage. so they asked to listen in those tv speakers prior to approving a mix. 
and yes the clave and other high pitch sounds... even hihats suddenly become extremely present on those small tv speakers thats bascially a small twitter only.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 13, 2022)

@gsilbers - Also, if you already do not have a set, then a pair of Auratones (I prefer those over Avatones... but either will work) will probably get you much further than a sound bar. Those have been indispensable for me... and I held out from getting them for so long...


----------



## Dietz (Jan 13, 2022)

storyteller said:


> @gsilbers - Also, if you already do not have a set, then a pair of Auratones (I prefer those over Avatones... but either will work) will probably get you much further than a sound bar. Those have been indispensable for me... and I held out from getting them for so long...


Definitely!!


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2022)

storyteller said:


> @gsilbers - Also, if you already do not have a set, then a pair of Auratones (I prefer those over Avatones... but either will work) will probably get you much further than a sound bar. Those have been indispensable for me... and I held out from getting them for so long...



I bought the active avantone and ns10 and decided for the ns10. the avantones have the amp on a separate module thats bigger than the actual speaker so at the end its like have a normal big speaker in size. 
I just want to have something small and easy to add on to my desk. the tv i have does have speakers but its connection is either the feed from my mac or the audio. 
so the soundbar would have been nice to just hook below the tv just to reference via a passive monitor controller and check a/b 
the ns10 are fine and all but a little big size wise. so wanted to try out more consumer level stuff and see if i can reference on those and the eve audio sc307 i just got. which replaced my focal solo6. huge sound... not consumer level at all 
well.. thats the long story  

But im seeing the the passive auratones and maybe just one speaker would be good. I do have an amp feeding the ns10s. 
Or maybe a small consumer level amp? like those sold at amazon for small speakers. interesting.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Definitely!!


what amp u using for the auratones?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2022)

these seem overkill maybe? 








Auratone A2-30 Studio Reference Amplifier


2-channel Power Amplifier, 30W/Ch at 8 Ohms, with XLR Input Connectors, Gold-plated 5-way Binding Posts, and Status LED




www.sweetwater.com





something like this


or heck, even blue tooth


which i might use for maybe small consumer speakers that are smaller.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 13, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Definitely!!


Munro Egg on top of that stack?

.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 13, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> what amp u using for the auratones?


Pre-historic NAD from the 80ies, freshly refurbished. Made switchable to drive either the NS-10s or the Auratones, they're both 8 Ohms.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 13, 2022)

Jack Weaver said:


> Munro Egg on top of that stack?
> 
> .


Yes! I really like their sound and especially their imaging.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 13, 2022)

well.. side story.. 

im looking at auratones and just fund out that berhinger decided to clone the auratones.. (not unexpected)
but went even further and NAMED the product actually fucking AURATONE... 

Auratone filed a lawsuit , lasted like 7 years and recently won 

Auratone Successfully Defends Trademark in U.S. District Court Against Behringer Parent Company, Music Tribe​




__





The Wire - Mixonline


‘More Sweetly Play The Dance’ by William Kentridge. A political, poetic, and multi-sensorial installation with immersive sound at Les Champs Libres



www.prosoundnetwork.com


----------



## storyteller (Jan 13, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> well.. side story..
> 
> im looking at auratones and just fund out that berhinger decided to clone the auratones.. (not unexpected)
> but went even further and NAMED the product actually fucking AURATONE...
> ...


Ha. Yep! The ones on Sweetwater are the real ones… well, not exact components as the ones from the 1980s, but are as close as they could get with modern component sourcing. 

Per your earlier post, I use the Auratone A2-30 amp.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 13, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> ok.. now iam very curious on those sony he likes
> which ones would those be?


I don't remember what exact model Sony CRT tv they used. It was not a professional monitor, but was a fairly large and expensive home model, silver enclosure with speakers on either side of the screen. But this was in the time period between 2003-2009, and by that time I was already using Panasonic industrial plasma tv's in my studio and living room, so I wasn't about to go backwards in time and wheel in some huge CRT's. For me the add-on side-mounted speakers on the Panasonic plasmas were great and broadly similar to what the Sony sounded like, although a bit louder if needed. 

I have noticed that the built-in speakers on modern LED and OLED tv's (I have Samsung 75" LED in my studio and 65" LG OLED in my living room) are not nearly as loud as what was on the Panasonic plasmas, and they "fart out" on low frequencies much easier. Probably that's partly because they're smaller and concealed behind the screen, instead of being big 4" wide boxes on either side of the screen, but it's also probably to entice customers to buy a sound bar or other accessory speaker system.


----------

